# It's Laurel's 4th Birthday!!!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My sweet Laurel is four today! Seems like yesterday that we brought her home! I love her so! I made a little slide show so that all of you can help celebrate. Hope that you enjoy it. 





Laurel 4th Birthday!!

Click the link !!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

artytime::celebrate - firewor:cheer:
Happy birthday, pretty girl! I hope you have a wonderful day of being spoiled. I enjoyed your video!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Laurel!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Laurel!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday little one get extra spoiled today.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday Laurel!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy birthday little princess!!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

She is beautiful! Hope she has a nice birthday.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Laurel! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, very special girl. My favorite picture is you smiling with that blue balloon in the background. You are such a little joyous angel, sweetie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy 4TH Birthday sweetheart

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 4th Birthday, Laurel!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful Laurel! Enjoy your special day! :flowers:

I loved the slideshow! Deb, your granddaughter must have a great time playing with your gang! The picture of her with Laurel is so sweet!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy 4th Birthday sweet Laurel! I hope you have a wonderful day and a special treat to celebrate.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Laurel, I loved your slideshow!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday great slid show.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty girl! :wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday beautiful Laurel. I hope that mommy spoils you rotten on your special day!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

A very happy birthday on your 4th birthday laurel. Loved the slide show deb!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

The video was awesome! I enjoyed it! Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L........Loved the video:aktion033:

A........Ah, yes, Happy 4th Birthday:drinkup:

U........Undeniably born to be a Princess:tender:

R........Really enjoying seeing pictures of your pupps:hump:

E........Ever thought of putting her pictures on magazines?:yes:

L........Let's all celebrate this cutie patootieartytime:





*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LAUREL:cheer: Great slideshow, Debbie.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Aw….Happy Birthday Laurel!! You don't look a day over puppyhood!! You are precious and very loved. I hope Dewey got a piece of cake too….bless his heart….hehe
Enjoy your day pretty girl!!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beautiful!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, sweet, beautiful Laurel!!!:flowers::tender:

I enjoyed the slide show so much. I was grinning the whole time, and sad when it was over. I'm going to go watch it again right now.


----------



## mommys lil rocky boy (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*HAPPY 4th BIRTHDAY SWEET LAUREL!!! *


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sammiemom said:


> *happy 4th birthday sweet laurel!!! *


lol!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Laurel!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAUREL!! :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

*You are such a doll baby!! I hope you had an amazing day with your mommy, daddy, & siblings!! * :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* Pretty Laurel! Hope you get lots of treats and toys.
Love your pictures; you are so pretty. Blaze will be right behind you in September!

Smooches,
Blaze


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Laurel!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurel


----------



## KenzoTheGreat (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy birthday, beautiful Laurel!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Laurel! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, sweetie!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated 4th birthday, sweet Laurel!

Hope you had a wonderful day!

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ohhhhh, we missed your big day! 
Happy Belated Birthday Ms. Laurel---we hope it was beautiful, like you.


----------

